# Conventions for Finnish perfect tense -- e.g. "on kuollut"



## akana

Suomenkielinen taitoni on pikku hiljaa alkanut ruostua, joten tästä  lähtien harjoittelen kirjoittamalla suomeksi. Olisin hyvin kiitollinen  jos korjaisitte virheitäni, mutta ei ole toki pakko. Kirjoitan  alkuperäisen kysymyksen sekä englanniksi että suomeksi auttaakseni muita  suomen kielen oppilaita löytämään vastauksia samanlaisiin kysymyksiin.

Ja nyt kysymykseni.  Muistan, että suomen kielessä perfektiä käytetään useimmiten kuin  englannin kielessä. Esimerkiksi suomeksi sanotaan, "...tämä talo on  rakennettu vuonna 1926," ja "Isäni on kuollut," eikä "Isäni kuoli." Vai  sanotaanko joskus "Isäni kuoli?" Ja jos niin sanottaisiin miten sen  merkitys eroaa perfektistä?

Mutta yleisemmin puhuen, mitä  sääntöjä käytetään kun päätetään onko perfekti sopiva eräässä  kontekstissa vai ei? Englannin kielessä perfekti merkitsee, että  toiminta tapahtui jossain menneisyydessä, ja mahdollisesti jatkuu vielä  tai voisi tapahtua uudestaan. En ole ollut täysin perillä mitä muita  merkityksiä sillä on suomen kielessä.

---In English---
Since  my Finnish has slowly started to get rusty, I'm going to practice by  writing in Finnish from now on. I would certainly appreciate if you  would correct my errors, but of course you don't have to. I'll write the  original question in both English and Finnish as an aid to other  students of the language in finding answers to similar questions.

And  now for my question. I recall that the perfect tense is used more often  in Finnish than in English. For example, in Finnish you say, "...tämä  talo on rakennettu vuonna 1926," and "Isäni on kuollut," rather than,  "Isäni kuoli." Or can you say "Isäni kuoli?" And if so, how would it's  meaning differ from the perfect tense?

But more generally  speaking, what guidelines are used when deciding if the perfect tense is  suitable in any given context? In English, the perfect signifies that  the action happened at some undefined point in time, and is possibly  still happening or could happen again. I've never been completely sure about what additional meanings it has in Finnish.


----------



## Spongiformi

akana said:


> "Isäni on kuollut," eikä "Isäni kuoli." Vai   sanotaanko joskus "Isäni kuoli?" Ja jos niin sanottaisiin miten sen   merkitys eroaa perfektistä?



_- Isäni on kuollut._
- My father is dead.
It's worth noticing "_kuollut_" == died or dead.
-_ Ämpärissä on kuollut kala._ - There's a dead fish in the bucket.
_- Kala on kuollut ämpärissä._ - A fish has died in a bucket.

_- Isäni kuoli vuonna 1977, äitini kolme vuotta myöhemmin._
- My father died in the year 1977, my mother three years later.

_- Miksette tullut eilen töihin? - Isäni kuoli (auto-onnettomuudessa toissapäivänä)._
- Why didn't you come to work yesterday? - My father died (in a car accident the day before yesterday).

Kuolla  on sikäli huono esimerkkisana, että se on lopullinen, eikä siksi tee  paljon (järkevää) eroa imperfektin ja perfektin välillä.

_- Isäni kuoli tässä talossa._
- My father died in this house.
_- Isäni on kuollut tässä talossa. (Kuten myös parissa muussa talossa; sitkeä mies.)_
- My father has died in this house. (And in a couple of other houses as well; a resilient man.)

En tiedä, onko tästä mitään apua, mutta tulipahan kirjoitettua.


----------



## akana

Kiitos, Spongiformi!

Olisiko siis väärin sanoa näin:
_Isäni on kuollut vuonna 1977._

Eli onko kyseessä ajankohdan tarkkuus?

_Syntyä_ on toinen verbi, joka minua hämmentää:
_Minä *olen syntynyt *vuonna 1977._

Miksi ei sanota, _*Synnyin* vuonna 1977_?

Alla on pari muuta oppikirjastani otettua esimerkkiä, jotka kuulostavat jotenkin oudoilta:
_Ihanaa kakkua! *Oletko* sinä *tehnyt* tämän itse?
Minä *olen varannut* meille liput ensi viikon torstaiksi._

Miten alla olevien lauseiden merkitykset eroavat yllä olevista, ja kuulostavatko ne yhtä sujuvilta?
_Ihanaa kakkua! *Teitkö* tämän itse?
Minä *varasin* meille liput ensi viikon torstaiksi._


----------



## DrWatson

Nyrkkisääntö (josta tietysti voi olla poikkeuksia) on, että imperfekti viittaa tapahtumaan, joka a) tapahtui menneisyydessä ja b) on päättynyt. Perfekti taas viittaa tekemiseen, joka on alkanut menneisyydessä, mutta joka a) joko puhehetkellä jatkuu yhä tai b) on jollain muulla tavalla relevantti. 

Näin ollen esim. lauseessa _Oletko sinä tehnyt tämän itse? _itse tekeminen on toki tapahtunut menneisyydessä, mutta sen vaikutukset (eli kakun olemassaolo) jatkuu yhä. Tässä tapauksessa tosin _Teitkö sinä tämän itse?_ on enemmän tai vähemmän samanmerkityksinen. Ero tulee esille vasta silloin, kun kakku on syöty pois (= sen vaikutus puhehetkellä on loppunut, jolloin imperfekti on ainoa mahdollinen).

Toiset esimerkkilauseesi toimivat molemmat yhtä hyvin:
_Minä varasin ~ olen varannut meille liput ensi viikon torstaiksi._

_varasin_ on neutraali: varaaminen tapahtui menneisyydessä
_olen varannut_ korostaa hieman sitä, että liput ovat olleet varaushetkestä asti varattuja.

_Syntyä_-verbin kanssa käytetään yleensä perfektiä silloin, kun kirjoitetaan yhä elävästä henkilöstä, ja imperfektiä, kun henkilö on kuollut:

_Sauli Niinistö on syntynyt ..._
_Urho Kekkonen syntyi ...

Kuolla_-verbin kanssa voi käyttää molempia:
_Isäni kuoli ~ on kuollut vuonna 1977._


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

akana said:


> Suomenkielinen taitoni on pikku hiljaa alkanut ruostua,


Koska pyysit korjaamaan: _Suomen kielen taitoni..._


----------



## Tuuliska

_Isäni on kuollut vuonna 1977. 
_Tämä kuulostaa minusta oudolta jostain syystä. / This sounds strange to me for some reason.


----------



## akana

Kiitos kaikille vastauksista!



DrWatson said:


> ...Näin ollen esim. lauseessa _Oletko sinä tehnyt tämän itse? _itse tekeminen on toki tapahtunut menneisyydessä, mutta sen vaikutukset (eli kakun olemassaolo) jatkuu yhä. Tässä tapauksessa tosin _Teitkö sinä tämän itse?_ on enemmän tai vähemmän samanmerkityksinen. Ero tulee esille vasta silloin, kun kakku on syöty pois (= sen vaikutus puhehetkellä on loppunut, jolloin imperfekti on ainoa mahdollinen)



Tämä selitys on hyvin avulias. Haluaisin kuitenkin kysyä toisesta esimerkistä oppikirjastani:

_Maa on ihan valkoinen. Yöllä on satanut lunta._

Tarkoittaisiko siis tämä, että lumisade varmasti jatkuu yhä? Vai olisiko myös mahdollista, että lumisade on loppunut?


----------



## DrWatson

_Yöllä on satanut lunta_ tarkoittaa selvästi, että lumisade on jo loppunut, koska siinä on ajanmääre _yöllä_. Sen vaikutus kuitenkin on yhä nähtävissä eli maata peittää lumi. Vrt.
_Yöllä satoi lunta _(_mutta se ehti jo sulaa_). = tiedetään, että lunta satoi yöllä, mutta koska sitä ei enää aamulla ollut, käytetään imperfektiä.


----------



## akana

DrWatson said:


> _Yöllä on satanut lunta_ tarkoittaa selvästi, että lumisade on jo loppunut, koska siinä on ajanmääre _yöllä_. Sen vaikutus kuitenkin on yhä nähtävissä eli maata peittää lumi. Vrt.
> _Yöllä satoi lunta _(_mutta se ehti jo sulaa_). = tiedetään, että lunta satoi yöllä, mutta koska sitä ei enää aamulla ollut, käytetään imperfektiä.



Tosi kiinnostavaa, kiitos.

Mitä mieltä olette seuraavista lauseista?
_Kissani kuoli eilen.
Kissani on kuollut eilen.
Kissani kuoli 30 vuotta sitten.
Kissani on kuollut 30 vuotta sitten._

Kuulostavatko ne kaikki luonnolliselta, ja jos niin, vaikuttaako perfektin käyttö teidän tulkintaan?


----------



## DrWatson

_Kissani kuoli eilen.
_*?*_ Kissani on kuollut eilen.
__Kissani kuoli 30 vuotta sitten.
_*?*_ Kissani on kuollut 30 vuotta sitten._

Näissä lauseissa perfekti kuulostaa oudolta, koska ne sisältävät tarkan ajanmääreen (_eilen_, _30 vuotta sitten_). _Kuol​la_-verbi ehkä käyttäytyy muutenkin erikoisesti. Perfekti olisi luonnollisempi, jos lause olisi esim. ”Kissani on ollut kuolleena jo 30 vuotta ~ 30 vuoden ajan ~ eilisestä saakka.”


----------



## akana

Olisivatko seuraavat tulkinnat oikeassa?

_Talo rakennettiin 30 vuotta sitten._ (Taloa ei ole enää olemassa). 
_Talo on rakennettu 30 vuotta sitten._ (Talo seisoo vielä).


----------



## DrWatson

_Talo rakennettiin 30 vuotta sitten._ (= merkitsee vain, että talon rakentaminen tapahtui 30 vuotta sitten, muttei kommentoi sen nykyistä tilaa; se voi olla yhä pystyssä tai ei)
_Talo on rakennettu 30 vuotta sitten._ (= talo rakennettiin 30 vuotta sitten ja on yhä olemassa)


----------



## akana

DrWatson said:


> _Talo rakennettiin 30 vuotta sitten._ (= merkitsee vain, että talon rakentaminen tapahtui 30 vuotta sitten, muttei kommentoi sen nykyistä tilaa; se voi olla yhä pystyssä tai ei)
> _Talo on rakennettu 30 vuotta sitten._ (= talo rakennettiin 30 vuotta sitten ja on yhä olemassa)



Kiitos! Saanko kysyä vielä yhdestä esimerkistä:
_Soittaisitko, kun olet tullut kotiin?_

Tämä on minulle kiinnostavaa, kun se ilmaisee tulevaisuutta. Kävisiko jos sanoisin:
_Soittaisitko, kun tulet kotiin?
_
Vai kuulostaisiko se epäluonnolliselta?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

akana said:


> _Soittaisitko, kun tulet kotiin?_


Ihan hyvää ja luontevaa suomea.


----------

